# Eterna



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I got this KonTiki Sport a little while back in trade:





































Just wondering if there's anyone else here with an Eterna diver?

I'm very impressed with this, extremely high build quality, fabulous bracelet and a lovely domed crystal (plus the internal bezel is pretty cool). I traded for an Omega, and I'm happy with what I got!


----------



## itaior (Oct 11, 2006)

hi

i own an Eterna-Matic KonTiki super from the 70' era (IDF Navy Seals issue)

and have just bought super KonTiki 300 chronometer (still waiting for fed-ex)

regards

Itai


----------

